# Sanding drywall primer and a few crack repairs



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Just finished priming my walls with Sherwin Williams primer. 95% of everything is good although a few fiberglass seams showed up and cracked in the hallway where there is no airflow and there are a few spots around where I dripped primer.

1) What should I do with the fiberglass cracks? I know the use of this tape is highly debatable but I did use it and I just need to repair a few seams only a few feet long. Should I just sand down the cracked seam and recoat on top or should I cut out the tape and redo the seam with paper tape?

2) Can I use 150grit drywall paper to sand the primer drips?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

If I am understanding you correctly, the fix is to do another coat or two of joint compound over the mesh tape
You either didn't do enough coats, or sanded too far through what you did do


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

slickshift said:


> If I am understanding you correctly, the fix is to do another coat or two of joint compound over the mesh tape
> You either didn't do enough coats, or sanded too far through what you did do


Or one of the most common mistakes w/ mesh tape. You need to use a setting-type joint compound not a all purpose joint compound.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Sir MixAlot said:


> Or one of the most common mistakes w/ mesh tape. You need to use a setting-type joint compound not a all purpose joint compound.


My first time I used setting-type, but this project I didn't. What are the chances of the rest of the joints cracking over time now?


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

100 %


----------

